

Are rich people more unethical? - designium
http://www.cnn.com/2012/02/27/health/rich-more-unethical/index.html?hpt=hp_c2

======
chris_dcosta
Rich people that have never been poor can be, but not all of them.

I have a relation who was incredibly right-wing until the crisis hit him and
his family real hard - financially speaking.

He wasn't bitter about it, most of the bad things happened because he was rich
enough to be lazy about taking care of the important stuff - until it
mattered, but of course that was too late. But he came to realise that Banks
and the like are very friendly when you have money, and eager to kick you when
your down, if you don't have money.

